# I got me a dawg........



## grannieannie (Mar 27, 2010)

Hi guys, I think this should go on..."other animals"....but I couldn't see how to put it in, so I guess here will do.

This afternoon we picked up a gorgeous 3 yr old male Shih Tzu who we've named Roger, he's black and white and curly and soooooo cute. We got him from a dog rescue shelter in my area.

Apparently he hates little kids and isn't too keen on other dogs, but that's ok with us. I bathed him tonight and he's come up a treat. I'll post a pic of him as soon as I can. He's everything I've ever dreamed of in a little dog. :lol:

I'm soooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy !!!


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 27, 2010)

this was random annie!! haha grats on your little yippy dog


----------



## Kitah (Mar 27, 2010)

Congrats- where are the piccies? 

Hope you and Roger share some good times together and have a lot of fun


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 27, 2010)

I'll get pics as soon as I can....poor little bloke has had quite a busy day today. I still can't believe he's really mine.  He only cost $250 that was desexing, vaccinations, worming, flea treatment, the lot.....yet I have a niece who breeds cross Shih Tzu...sells them for $450, no vet check, no nothing.....I think it's disgusting. I was really happy to rescue a dog, we've had rescue dogs before and have never been disappointed.


----------



## AMY22 (Mar 27, 2010)

That's the great thing about shelters, they promote proper care by desexing, vaccinating, etc. first instead of saying 'you need to do all this as soon as you buy the dog'. And you have a better idea of what your dog is going to be like personality wise because of behavioural assessments and the staff being with the animals until they are sold.


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 27, 2010)

awwwwww cute as ...if he is only 3 years old ..you may be able to get him use to kids and dogs ..just put a muzzle on him first,and take him socialising ...  
oh and nick name him the terminator 

I have 2 fluff balls ..one maltese and one shih tzu cross maltese ..so I dont know wether to call her breed a shih tease or a maltzu ...what do you reckon? ..............bahhhhhhhahaha


----------



## nicman72 (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha, couldn't help yourself, hey Annie!?! I bet it just looked up at you with it's big brown eyes, and you were hooked lolol! 
Have you introduced Roger to Barrie yet?
An yeah, where are the pics, eh? I bet you've taken heaps already...
Take care,
Nic
ps. since when have I been a 'cheeky' one? LOL! You better watch yourself hehe..


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 28, 2010)

grannieannie said:


> Hi guys, I think this should go on..."other animals"....but I couldn't see how to put it in, so I guess here will do.
> 
> This afternoon we picked up a gorgeous 3 yr old male Shih Tzu who we've named Roger, he's black and white and curly and soooooo cute. We got him from a dog rescue shelter in my area.
> 
> ...



I'm very happy for you having a new member of the family and i hope he brings you lots of fun and loving.

But i'm disgusted that an animal shelter would re-home a dog with that temperament.


----------



## Jewly (Mar 28, 2010)

Shih Tzu's are great little dogs. 

I have a Shih Tzu x Maltese and he's a lovely little dog but he's so cheeky.


----------



## grannieannie (Mar 28, 2010)

When we went to the shelter the first thing the people there said was....NO WAY can be be around little kids, so we had to totally assure them of that before they'd let us take him. If you want to see him....before I can figure out how to put pics up....if you google..... K9 Rescue, Nambeelup WA go to the adoption section and down a bit on the right hand side of the screen you'll see a little black and white fluff ball and they've named him.....RAJA....but we changed it to Roger. I didn't get much sleep last night, not because he did anything naughty, I was just sooooo excited and kept looking to see where he was, and he was always lying beside the bed, either on my side or Brians side.....he's very interested in what's going on and all the different noises. He seems to be happy bouncing around and playing or lying quietly. 

It's Barries 2nd birthday today, but he's about to shed, so is hiding, so he hasn't met Roger yet, though I don't think Roger will be terribly interested in him. I'll take it all very slowly.

xxxxx cheers, Annie


----------



## Jewly (Mar 29, 2010)

Grannieannie...I hope you don't mind that I posted Roger's pic. He is a cutie and I'm sure he's going to be a fabulous companion for you both.


----------



## JoceyFisch (Mar 29, 2010)

Jewly said:


> Grannieannie...I hope you don't mind that I posted Roger's pic. He is a cutie and I'm sure he's going to be a fabulous companion for you both.


 
Nawww... he is a cutie! Congratulations on your new addition


----------



## schizmz (Mar 29, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> But i'm disgusted that an animal shelter would re-home a dog with that temperament.


 agreed especially the hates kids part,grats but keep an eye on him m8y.


----------



## Jasspa (Mar 29, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *waruikazi*
> 
> 
> _But i'm disgusted that an animal shelter would re-home a dog with that temperament._



He still deserves a home though...
Grannieannie, hats off to you for still wanting to provide a loving home for Roger. Even bad tempered dogs need a good home, after all, they were probably bad tempered because of humans to begin with.
Hopefully you will be able to help him work out his issues


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 29, 2010)

Jasspa said:


> He still deserves a home though...
> Grannieannie, hats off to you for still wanting to provide a loving home for Roger. Even bad tempered dogs need a good home, after all, they were probably bad tempered because of humans to begin with.
> Hopefully you will be able to help him work out his issues



Would you still say that if the dog weighed 40kg?


----------



## Jewly (Mar 29, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Would you still say that if the dog weighed 40kg?


 
The thing is though, he's not 40kg and the shelter made a judgement call when deciding to re-home this dog and I'm sure they wouldn't have done that if they were worried that he could become a problem


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 29, 2010)

Jewly said:


> The thing is though, he's not 40kg and the shelter made a judgement call when deciding to re-home this dog and I'm sure they wouldn't have done that if they were worried that he could become a problem



A dog as small as this can still do serious damage especially to a chid, first off i don't like the double standard and second i still think this dog could be a danger to people.


----------



## cockney red (Mar 29, 2010)

grannieannie said:


> Hi guys, I think this should go on..."other animals"....but I couldn't see how to put it in, so I guess here will do.
> 
> This afternoon we picked up a gorgeous 3 yr old male Shih Tzu who we've named Roger, he's black and white and curly and soooooo cute. We got him from a dog rescue shelter in my area.
> 
> ...


Aah an anklebiter with a chip on its shoulder, so unusual....:lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 30, 2010)

Gordo can see your point and to a degree, I do agree with what your saying ,but what I like about this is atleast Grannie was made aware in the first place .
Even if it was a Rottie or shepard,if the new 'parents' are fully aware prior ,then all actions will be done to keep them away from children and dogs ..
If taking for walks in public ,then a muzzle is to be worn ,and never left off the lead in parks ,even in a dog park ..
what ****** me off, is taking your social dogs, to dog parks... (when we lived on the Goldie at my brothers place ..)
we would take ours to a specific dog park ,but idiot dog handlers that knew their dog/s hated other dogs with a passion,would allow their mutts off the lead ..why? BECAUSE THIS IS A DOG PARK!! so they would say ....that doesnt give you the right to turn up with a mutt that isnt sociable to other animals or children and allow loose ....

Annie ,I am glad you have given this dog a new chance at life ,who knows you may be able to get him to be more social with dogs and kids at his own pace under your care eventually ...
I think its a great idea and respect to anyone that adopts animals from shelters ,even if they do have some flaws ,as you have gone to the trouble of adopting these pets ,are aware that they have problems ,so no doubt will go to the ends of the earth to make sure he/she has a happy life and make sure anyone that encounters your pet a happy outcome too ...
let us know how he progresses along and dont forget the pics ..especially the ones of him down the track ,playing with other dogs and kids


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Mar 30, 2010)

Interesting how some people rush to judgement without ANY knowledge of the animal concerned. I think it's fantastic that you got a rescue dog GA, there are so many animals out there wanting homes that suit them, and it's great that you are prepared to provide just that. You'll get a lot of pleasure from your little beastie I'm sure.

I recently went down to Melbourne to get a Jack Russell girl from Blue Cross, she was listed as not good with other dogs.We already had a Staffy girl, but I know that with good management, these supposed problems can often be sorted out. From the minute she arrived, they have been great mates, and after a week they even shared food dishes without conflict. Careful exposure to the situations the dog finds threatening will often resolve problems like this. 

Who knows what insults and assaults from children your dog had to put up with before she was discarded as unsuitable with kids? It's unfortunate that the dog gets dumped when the children are often to blame.

I don't ever advocate leaving children unattended with dogs, of any size, EVER... but he doesn't weigh 40kg, and I'd be willing to bet that careful exposure to kind and gentle children will go a long way to resolving his anxieties about kids.

Have fun!

Jamie.


----------



## miss2 (Mar 30, 2010)

When I was working at RSPCA I fell in love with a "inspectors case" 
pumba was a 4 yr old Maltese that had never EVER had his hair cut or brushed ( can u imagine the matting and pain) he also lost majority of his teeth from neglect and poor diet. 
anyway we shaved him down and he was the ugliest little thing u have ever seen and super aggressive. he was in so much pain from all the years of the mats and knots dragging and pulling on his skin he wouldn't let any one touch him, he also hated all people ( the family abused him)

for what ever reasons from the moment I said hi to pumba we fell in love. we had cuddles, played, he would let me do anything to him but if anyone else came near him he would attack and he would not hold back.
I worked with him for 2 months and got to the stage where he could sit in reception with all the staff and let them give him a little pat as long as they didnt spook him.
long story short, he still was not suitable for adoption, he could not be trusted unless I was with him and even then I could not guarantee he wouldn't lunge if he didn't know someone.
I put pumba down while cradling him in my arms, it was one of the hardest things I have ever done.
( I could not adopt pumbs coz I have young niece and nephews and he was to unpredictable)

in short, congrats Grannie Annie and anyone else who saves a life from a shelter, you should be commended and I hope you get years of happiness with roger


----------



## shellfisch (Mar 30, 2010)

Enjoy your little dog Annie


----------



## Jasspa (Apr 5, 2010)

waruikazi said:


> Would you still say that if the dog weighed 40kg?



My mum, nanna and grandad were members of a great dane rehoming and rescue organisation in Western Australia... yes I believe 50kg+ dogs still deserve homes regardless of temper...
Have you ever watched Cesar Millan? Excellent example of what can be achieved for dogs in the right hands.


----------



## cockney red (Apr 6, 2010)

Jasspa said:


> My mum, nanna and grandad were members of a great dane rehoming and rescue organisation in Western Australia... yes I believe 50kg+ dogs still deserve homes regardless of temper...
> Have you ever watched Cesar Millan? Excellent example of what can be achieved for dogs in the right hands.


Shhhh....


----------



## Jasspa (Apr 6, 2010)

................


----------



## Australis (Apr 6, 2010)

Jewly said:


> Shih Tzu's are great little dogs.



I don't mean to alarm you Jewly, but looks like an ewok cross
careful they don't get along with technology., and shouldn't be
left unsupervised around computers stormtroopers etc.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Apr 6, 2010)

Australis said:


> I don't mean to alarm you Jewly, but looks like an ewok cross
> careful they don't get along with technology., and shouldn't be
> left unsupervised around computers stormtroopers etc.



that's funny you say that, australis, since the ewoks in star wars were based aroung the faces of Lhasa Apsos.. very similar


----------



## python78 (Apr 6, 2010)

congrats Annie! shi-tzu`s are imo one of the best breed to own. I had one for years that was adopted from the RSPCA and she also was black n white and just the cutest thing you ever did see....sadly she passed away:cry:. they are sooo cute with their little round head and big eyes.
I wish you and the new adition all the best and happy b-day to Barrie


----------



## Nagraj (Apr 6, 2010)

A salesman is visiting a town for the first time. On the way to the hotel he asks the cab-driver what there is to do in the town.
The cab-driver thinks a bit before repling, “You could always go to the zoo!”
The man thanks him, checks into his hotel, then goes to look for the zoo. Fortunately it’s well signed and a few minutes later he walks up to the entrance and asks for a ticket.
“That’ll be $20.” says the zoo-keeper.
“Twenty?!” gasps the man, “Is the zoo that good, then?”
“Best zoo in town, sir.” the keeper answers.
So the man pays his money and goes inside. The first cage he comes to is completely empty. Well the man is a little peeved, but he just puts it down to the animal being cleaned or something and moves on. Only the second cage is empty too, and the third, and the forth. Soon the man is running past row after row of empty cages, getting more and more frustrated, until he comes to the last cage. Inside is a single, small dog, yapping shrilly.
By now the man has had enough, he storms back to the entrance, bangs on the glass and shouts at the zoo-keeper, “I paid $20 to see some goddamn animals and there’s nothing in here but one damn lap-dog! What’s the meaning of this?!”
The keeper looks up from his paper and replies, “It’s a Shih-Tzu.”


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 8, 2010)

Congrats GrannieAnnie. Shih tzus are great little dogs. Have some fun training him and your relationship will blossom. Our fluffdog was about the same age when we adopted him from a rescue organisation. He took to obedience training like a duck to water and proved to be very intelligent. He's always outwitting the rottie to get what he wants (favourite toy, good spot for cuddles). Those suggesting muzzles have obviously never seen the pushed-in face of a shih-tzu. He'd need a facemask! If you put in the work on basic obedience, you can gradually start taking him out around dogs which are on lead and under control. Ask around in your community - sometimes there are trainers who run special classes for dogs with 'issues'. The big problem is that fluffy dogs are child magnets, so you have to be on guard around the little people.


----------



## redbellybite (Apr 8, 2010)

pythonmum ,they do have muzzles for those breeds ,they're a soft muzzle and most vets sell them ..I own a shih tzu X maltese as well as a maltese and am aware of their little faces...and the suggestion was only made so she could take him out on walks in public without any BS happening whilst her little man gets use to it .


----------



## pythonmum (Apr 8, 2010)

redbellybite said:


> pythonmum ,they do have muzzles for those breeds ,they're a soft muzzle and most vets sell them ..I own a shih tzu X maltese as well as a maltese and am aware of their little faces...and the suggestion was only made so she could take him out on walks in public without any BS happening whilst her little man gets use to it .


I've seen soft muzzles at vets, but didn't think they'd stay on the flat-faced breeds - my mistake. My impression is that they would interfere with panting more than a normal wire muzzle, thus making them unsuitable for longer walks. The short-faced breeds are more prone to overheating, so this is a serious consideration. It would be good for something sedentary like trips to the vet.


----------

